

WikiLeaks: Iraqi children in U.S. raid shot in head, U.N. says - jvc26
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2011/08/31/122789/wikileaks-iraqi-children-in-us.html

======
pitiburi
The worst part of the USA is not the inhuman bastards that planned and
executed these atrocities. The worst part of the USA are those that let this
happen without rebelling, without saying nothing... they just do nothing about
it and let it happen. Over and over again.

